# flaxseed oil



## pedro (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to start giving my hedgehog flaxseed oil, how do I feed it to her. I bought 1000 mg of soft-gel capsules Also how much of it should I feed her?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually give Lily one capsule a week. I just poke a hole into the capsule (using a push-pin) and squeeze the oil out onto her food. I try to spread it out a bit, since she eats at least half of her food, so she usually gets a good bit of the oil.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It also helps if you know which kibble is your hedgie's favourite.

My boy LOVES his NB Green pea & duck, and will always eat it first and finish it before moving onto his Wellness. And so, I'll poke open a capsule and drop onto only the NB and make sure those get a good soaking. This ensures that he gets pretty much the entire capsule of flax seed. 

And I also feed it once a week. Though when he has really dry skin, partway into the week, I'll open another capsule and split the oil. Half directly on his back, and half in his food.


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

I tried using vitamin e for my hedgies dry skin..... which is better vit e or flax seed oil?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never used Vitamin E, but I've heard that flaxseed is less smelly/sticky than Vitamin E oil.


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

Yes! Vitamin E is like honey! STICKY STICKY STICKY!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, you might want to use flaxseed then. It's not sticky, and it has no scent (at least not to us big clumsy humans :lol: ). I haven't tried putting any on Lily's back, she seems to do fine with it in her food.


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if my hedgies have dry skin or not. They seem to scratch alot, but that sometimes seems normal for hedgies....

And they don't have mites... i just had them all checked out by my vet.... and my wallet is now empty!!!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

When I first tried flaxseed oil, I used a whole capsule and dumped it on Bas. She was one grease machine and she gave off a slight odour :lol: . Now, every week, I drop one or two drops on her, and empty the rest of the capsule on her food. Thanks for the idea of dropping the oil on the fav food.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol the only time I use a full capsule onto his back, is when he's still in the bath. :lol: 

For the final oil rinse, I put about an inch of water into the sink. I also have a small cup which I use to scoop up the water. I empty the capsule of oil into the cup, add some water, and pour over his back. It's much less gunky and it evenly covers his entire back. ^_^


----------

